# A BIG lot of small bottles...



## Flaschenjager (Jun 24, 2005)

Hello all -
 I thought that I'd show off an auction lot I won at our club auction/picnic from last weekend. It was a lot of 19 small bottles. Five were throw aways and a few were quite common. A neat lot of bottles, I thought. Here's a group photo and I'll highlight some with close-ups below.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 24, 2005)

An indian head penny (1880) is in these photos for size comparison. Below is a 1 7/8" bottle embossed: OXIEN / PILLS / THE GIANT OXIE CO. / AUGUSTA, ME. / SOLE PROPRIETORS


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 24, 2005)

Here's the back - Figure with club running and embossed: TRADEMARK


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 24, 2005)

Next is a couple of later Turlington variations. Left one is embossed: ROBt. / TURLI / NGTON / FOR HIS I / NVENTED / BALSAM / OF LIFE... Right side: LONDON ... Left side: JANY ... Back: BY / THE / KINGS / ROYALL / PATENT / GRANT / ED TO
 The bottom, and this is weird because this was a Richmond, Va. glassmaker, is marked: A. G. W. (American Glass Works) 62. Size = 2 5/8"

 The one on the right is marked as shown: TUR / LING / TON'S / BALSAM ...Size = 3"


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 24, 2005)

Next is a LLEWELLYN'S / ROSES and  MYRRH (left) and then a light aqua ABM - SULTAN / DRUG CO. / ST. LOUIS / U. S. A. Both are 2" high.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 24, 2005)

Next is a X-ZALIA, then stalks, TRADE MARK / MEDICINE CO. / BOSTON, MASS. Back is embossed: SAMPLE (in arc) / BOTTLE It's 3 1/2" high.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 24, 2005)

Below is a (2 5/8") BROWN & CO'S / PHARMACY / ANN ARBOR MICH and on the right: THE / ALPERS PHARMACY / N.Y. (2 3/4")


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 24, 2005)

Next is a MARSCHING'S / FRENCH GOLD PAINT (curved) Size= 2 3/4"


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 24, 2005)

Last close-up from the group is a couple of more common ones: A 2 3/8" SOZODONT / FOR THE TEETH / AND BREATH Then SOZODONT again on the side. Next to that is a smaller one (2") with about the same embossing, just placed differently.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice score Meech. I really like the Oxien and the X-Zalia! Happy Diggin,  Kelley


----------



## flasherr (Jun 24, 2005)

for common bottles they have a lot of character to them
 Brian


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks guys   -

*Brian * - Included were a couple of commons that weren't featured above. For example, a Caldwell's Syrup Pepsin and a Richard Hudnut. Another not mentioned because it's local but NOT common and I've dug one this year, is a PRO-PHY-TOL / FOR THE / MOUTH / TEETH / GUMS. It's from Richmond, Va.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 27, 2005)

MEECH...nice lot of "dinkies"...
 Ya know, I just realized I made an error IDing the "unusual bottles" I posted earlier today...I have the Oxien Pills (with the Minotaur), and, the Sultan Drug, but got them mixed up in my post...gonna go edit same...LOL.


----------

